# Groin/hamstring



## tunafisherman (Mar 28, 2016)

So it seems that after every leg day my groin/hamstring feels like it has torn.  I thought I was just going too heavy, so the last one I did warm-up weight and very high reps.  Legs felt good after the workout and the next day.  However, this morning I was bending over at the waist to change my sons diaper.  Felt a sharp burning pain in my left leg/groin area.  More specifically, about 4 inches from where the leg meets the pelvis.  

The pain has always been in this area (sometimes both legs).  I know i'm getting older and I need to stretch more, but any other advice on how to make this not happen?  Could it be a form issue, overworked muscle, or an actual injury?  It seems to get better on it's own in about 3-4 days---just in time for another leg day.

It seems to be worse when I do squats.  When I cut squats out to rest and focus on leg press, leg curls and extensions I don't seem to get the same problem, but also know I can't build my legs without squats.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 28, 2016)

You squat wide? 

Look up pillar's hip impingement thread. Your issue is a little different than what he was covering there but the mobility work should still help. Sounds like an adductor issue to me. 
I just picked up some big compression cuffs to help with my adductor problems.


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 28, 2016)

I had made a thread about this issue before (think a year ago or so) and took the advice offered there (mainly stretch more and warm-up more).  Did that and it might have helped but didn't solve.  Thanks for the point to PoB's thread.  Will work on that to see what it does.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 28, 2016)

Might just be inflammation or something. When it tears you feel it pop. Not a painful feeling but like a rubber band snapping.  Plus if it tore it is higher up than what you describe.  Just under your ballbag.

Sounds like some floss wrapped around the upper thigh while doing side lunges may help address the pain.

You may need to do direct adductor work (good girl machine or with a band).


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 28, 2016)

PoB,
I was planning on implementing your "good girl" machine workout, but using the bands that you described.  I don't think it's a tear as it gets better in 3-4 days.  I'm fairly confident that a tear wouldn't do that.  Additionally it only occurs when I squat, not when I do leg press, leg curls, leg extensions.  I'm thinking of getting a video of my squat from different angles to see if it's a form thing.  I have been working on form recently as I used to go up on my toes and have been focusing on keeping my heels grounded and pressing from there....if that makes sense.  I do have a fairly wide stance, but if the form is OK I don't see that as being a problem.

This has been a fairly consistent problem in the last year or so, and I'm not sure quite what to do.  It's literally fine one moment then seems to cramp and feel like a strain with really minor movements---like bending at the waist to touch the floor, stretch the hamstring, etc.


----------

